# Giuliano Mazzuoli Trasmissione Meccanica



## allwoundup

So, what do we think about the Giuliano Mazzuoli Trasmissione Meccanica?

Unique? Brilliant? Nonsense?

Like: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151112685120266.482986.61186355265&type=1


----------



## workaholic_ro

We had speedometer watches, fuel gauge watches, propeller watches, disk brake watches, therefore the apparition of a clutch watch was not only predictable but mandatory. (with or without the gear around it). Since nothing is functional I find it useless unless it is a work of art, which is questionable. Manometro watches look better by far and the case is borrowed from another measuring instrument. That one was brilliant.


----------



## allwoundup

Agreed. I love the Manometro, like Contagiri, but am just not feeling this one at all.


----------



## Firenze

I love it, like the Manometro. Will buy a piece but not the one in the photo which seems pvd. I think the case and the dial are interesting and with long lasting appeal.


----------



## Nihil sleighride

Loved the Manometro and still regret having to sell mine to fund fixing my Alfa GT after the water pump failed snapping the cambelt. 

Do like the look ofthe new design but it'll be another Manometro for me when the time comes.


----------



## Valuable-watches

Hey, 

probably one of those watches that you either love or hate. Can't think of anything in between. When I look at my Manometro I'm happy Giuliano made that one. The Trasmissione Mecanica will never be part of my collection way to ugly to my taste...


----------



## boostin20

I love it! I just looked it up, and it's on chronopassion for 3800eu. Not bad.


----------



## Mako

It looks angry.


----------



## allwoundup

Mako,

Not only is it angry, but I'm afraid that it might transform into a Decepticon!


----------



## rhst1

Like the Manometro, except for script type: "No 365"


----------

